# I learned how to put ointment in my cat's eyes today!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll have to remember that if I ever have to do medical procedures on my cat. Cats are really scary creatures when they get riled.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Scruffing a cat is just about the only way to hold them when you need to examine or give medicine. I'm glad it worked for you. I hope she's healing and won't need the fixator and eye meds much longer.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Scruffing a cat will almost always make them still. Not always, but most of the time 
I have to scruff my cat every night to shove his prozac down his throat. But I've gotten so good at it now that he doesn't even have time to bring his paw up and swipe at me.


----------

